# 2009 CAAD9 Colors



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Can anyone confirm what colors the US distributed CAAD9s will be offered in (specifically the 105 equipped model)? I have seen the UK/European colors on some websites and they appear to be a Liquigas theme and a matte black, but I was curious to see whether these same colors would be offered on the American versions. Thanks.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

CAAD9 Sora will be available in BBQ (matte black) and Blue

CAAD9 Tiagra will be available in Dark Grey or White

No 105 version listed


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you saying that they aren't making a 105 equipped CAAD9? Because that would be patently untrue. What is the source of this information?


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

From the information that I have there is no 105 equipped CAAD9 in the 2009 lineup. I agree that it would truly be sad if that is how it is. I am trying to get clarification on it right now.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

cbuchanan said:


> From the information that I have there is no 105 equipped CAAD9 in the 2009 lineup. I agree that it would truly be sad if that is how it is. I am trying to get clarification on it right now.


I find that very hard to believe.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the latest. As of right now, there is not a 105 CAAD9 in the lineup. However, it seems that there are some other people that feel the same way as you and I do and it is being discussed to add it to the line.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

and that 105 bike is going to be how much more?....a decent chunk I'm sure. glad I picked up a 2008. well not yet. pick it up on Monday. 

Chad


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Nimitz said:


> and that 105 bike is going to be how much more?....a decent chunk I'm sure. glad I picked up a 2008. well not yet. pick it up on Monday.
> 
> Chad


CAAD9 Tiagra is coming in at $999.99, the Six with Tiagra is $1399.99 and the step up to a Six with *105* is $1649.99. That would put a CAAD9 with 105 roughly in the $1250ish range? I think that it could do okay.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> CAAD9 Tiagra is coming in at $999.99, the Six with Tiagra is $1399.99 and the step up to a Six with *105* is $1649.99. That would put a CAAD9 with 105 roughly in the $1250ish range? I think that it could do okay.


and what is it at now? the 2008's are all going for $1299 here locally and throughout the state.

I doubt 1250....

Chad


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

That's a good point on the price Chad, thanks. Hopefully we'll find out soon.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

cbuchanan said:


> That's a good point on the price Chad, thanks. Hopefully we'll find out soon.


yeah, if I was a betting man its going to be at least $150 higher than the 08's....everyone is raising prices thats for sure....

Chad


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I went to my local C'dale dealer and they had 2 '09 CAAD9's built up. One was matte black with 9 speed Sora for like $950, but too small at 54cm. The other was a 58cm (my size) in white with Tiagra for $1038 if I remember right. I have to say the new white paint job is SICK!!! It's going to be a b***h to keep clean, but it'll be worth it, especially when I put the matching white/red stripe Fi'zi:k Arione saddle and Thompson seat post on it. I'm picking it up middle next week with pics to follow.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

slim0861 said:


> I went to my local C'dale dealer and they had 2 '09 CAAD9's built up. One was matte black with 9 speed Sora for like $950, but too small at 54cm. The other was a 58cm (my size) in white with Tiagra for $1038 if I remember right. I have to say the new white paint job is SICK!!! It's going to be a b***h to keep clean, but it'll be worth it, especially when I put the matching white/red stripe Fi'zi:k Arione saddle and Thompson seat post on it. I'm picking it up middle next week with pics to follow.



what color is it white//red?

I just picked up an 08 caad9

good thing I got a 08....







































Chad


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Chad~ The white/red for the 2009 CAAD9 is the same as the white/red that was used on the SuperSix Ultimate in 2008. All white with red lettering.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

It's almost the same as the '08 Ultimate paint scheme. Not quite as flashy, no silver border to the red lettering. Still sweet. I wanted the '08 R5 until I saw the '09. My only gripe is it's a triple, which I don't want, but I'm also going to put Rival on it and I don't want to wait for them to order a bike I'm going to take apart anyway.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

agreed... i'm hanging out for the 09 white frame... wouldn't sneeze at the silver tho.... why are they releasing them this early? usual for cannondale?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

wankski said:


> agreed... i'm hanging out for the 09 white frame... wouldn't sneeze at the silver tho.... why are they releasing them this early? usual for cannondale?


You'd have to ask STARNUT


----------



## kulapiku (Jul 28, 2008)

Nimitz said:


> what color is it white//red?
> 
> I just picked up an 08 caad9
> 
> ...


bah, this is exactly what i went into my LBS to get, but apparently c'dale already had their last run of white so i was SOL... now i'll have to wait and see if c'dale comes out with the 105.. and if it will be in white, otherwise i'll be PO'd more than you can imagine.. nice bike, jealous=me!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

kulapiku said:


> bah, this is exactly what i went into my LBS to get, but apparently c'dale already had their last run of white so i was SOL... now i'll have to wait and see if c'dale comes out with the 105.. and if it will be in white, otherwise i'll be PO'd more than you can imagine.. nice bike, jealous=me!


Kula it definitely wasn't an easy find thats for sure...took calling 45 stores and a 7 hour trip to get the bike...but so worth it.

Chad


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

There are a few reasons for the early release, but first let me point out that the prices someone above said they experienced seemed high. We have the CAAD9 7 @ $850.00, and the CAAD9 6 @ $999.00. These are msrp, and great pricing considering it's a CAAD9, and comparing it to other bikes with a similar build for '09. You'll note that the CAAD9's have gone down in price for '09 and are still the same quality and made in the US. I think they'll have a hard time keeping up with demand as I believe, though admittedly biased, that these are the best entry-level bikes on the market for 2009.

I believe the reason for the price decrease, and for the early release of some '09 models is two-fold. One, Cannondale always does an early release right around the end of June. Two, Cannondale needed to hit a certain sales number in order for the price for the company that Dorel is to pay stayed high, and the best way to do that was with some stellar deals.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

jm3 said:


> There are a few reasons for the early release, but first let me point out that the prices someone above said they experienced seemed high. We have the CAAD9 7 @ $850.00, and the CAAD9 6 @ $999.00. These are msrp, and great pricing considering it's a CAAD9, and comparing it to other bikes with a similar build for '09. You'll note that the CAAD9's have gone down in price for '09 and are still the same quality and made in the US. I think they'll have a hard time keeping up with demand as I believe, though admittedly biased, that these are the best entry-level bikes on the market for 2009.
> 
> I believe the reason for the price decrease, and for the early release of some '09 models is two-fold. One, Cannondale always does an early release right around the end of June. Two, Cannondale needed to hit a certain sales number in order for the price for the company that Dorel is to pay stayed high, and the best way to do that was with some stellar deals.


thanks so much for the answer to my question... any idea what the frame alone MSRP is? any chance your shop is willing to ship to buyers overseas?

i'm dying over here !


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

jm3, to clarify, the prices here are a little high. I'm sure that if I went back to SoCal where sales are better, I could probably pick one up for that price. I live in Huntsville, AL and prices for the C'dales tend to run about $100 more than suggested. But considering I can pick up an '09 CAAD9 R6 for ~100 less than last year, with a better paint scheme, I'm all over it.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Frameset prices?*

Hi guys,

What will the price of the 09 CAAD frameset be, with the top of the line fork (all carbon)?

I am waiting to see if it is better to upgrade my CAAD 8 to a 07 or 08 Super Six, or wait for the 09 CAAD.

Will it be a CAAD 10? And has anyone got pics of the paint on the 09 CAAD line-up?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

ralph1, in regards to price, apparently it varies. jm3 is quoting prices about $100 less than what I'm seeing here. It all depends on where you live and how your LBS prices in accordance to the suggested retail price. As far as I know, there will be no full carbon fork for the CAAD9. According to STARNUT, enough dealers complained to C'dale so there will be a 105 build and maybe that will have a FC fork. The Sora and Tiagra builds have an aluminum steer tube. No CAAD10, and I've only seen the Sora build in matte black, and the Tiagra build in a Super Six Ultimate-like white and red scheme.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I didn't say they were going to have a full carbon fork  they are going to have 105 though.




Its possible to get a CAAD9 with full red/DA/record, BB30, hollowgram cranks, and custom paint. A dealer simply has to order 30 of the same bike (not size, just spec) and as long as they ship the bike with the componets you want from Bethel, you can have it. 



The question then becomes; how many dealers think they can sell such a beast? Cannondale thinks Aluminum is dead. When we poked and prodded them about not offering the CAAD frame with higher end componets.............. they said thats what they _were_ and carbon is what they _will become_. 


For better, and most of the time worse, the average consumer wants Carbon, carbon, carbon, carbon. I don't need to tell most everyone here that the CAAD9 is a better riding and lighter frame than a cheap carbon one.................. but it ain't carbon. In the world of perpetual dick measurement (aka group rides and mag reviews) you ain't cool if you ain't carbon.

Not saying I agree, just saying how it is.

Starnut


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

My apoligies STARNUT. After re-reading my post, I didn't mean to insinuate that you said the 105 trim would have a FC fork. What I was getting at is since my LBS has both the R7 and R6 and neither one have a carbon steer tube, the 105 might be ralph1's last hope of getting one spec'd on the CAAD9. I don't think C'dale will spec one even then. 

It's too bad the company that pushed, and in my opinion perfected aluminum, would see it's death. I just put my money down on an '09 CAAD9 in white and was the best bike I test rode. My only gripe is that it's a triple, but I'll yank that pretty soon.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I was just giving you chit...................


I'm not sure they are making a full carbon non tapered fork for 09; thus, my comment.

I just got 27 of the white CAAD 9s in today  

Starnut


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

My LBS had 2. They are now down to 1. That bike is scary fast. Even with the stock wheels. Can't wait to get my Ksyriums on it.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

STARNUT said:


> I was just giving you chit...................
> 
> 
> I'm not sure they are making a full carbon non tapered fork for 09; thus, my comment.
> ...


I talked to C-Dale today (I work for a dealer) and they don't have any non-tapered full carbon forks anymore. Thus, I ordered an Alpha-Q.... because my dark silver 2009 CAAD9 comes in this week! Stripping her down and building up with Rival/Force... should be sweet...


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ah no fair STARNUT !! 27 in white? how about sending one down to Oz for me? any chance?

seriously, how much do u sell the frameset over there for?

cheers


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Take a number*



wankski said:


> ah no fair STARNUT !! 27 in white? how about sending one down to Oz for me? any chance?
> 
> seriously, how much do u sell the frameset over there for?
> 
> cheers


wankski.....stand in line mate, :wink: I have PM'd Starnut asking prices already. Another frustraded Oz bike rider.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

seriously mate, its crazy here! this may work to our mutual advantage, the more serious aussie buyers there are, the more likely US vendors are to set up a deal, or perhaps even just ebay some w/ shipping avail worldwide ... that would be good enuff for me...

deadset serious interest right here.


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll take mine in Silver and Orange.


----------



## chirobike (May 27, 2008)

Holy #$%...I love it CAAD 10. Makes me want to hack a caad9 up and build it. I'm thinking of doing that anyway just to see what the hell I can make out of it. I've got some aerospace welders that love crazy projects and would weld it up nice. I love the decals.

There are Caad9's with BB30 specs, I know it's been done for optimo and cyclocross. I've also seen a 2009 euro spec sheet with with pricing and model codes for a spec Caad9/bb30 on the net. Doesn't mean they will sell you one but it exists. Not sure why they don't want to except the fact that asian made/cannondale designed carbon frames are a heck of a lot cheaper in raw material/wholesale and they need the BB30 SI cranks for those bikes b/c that's the future of the company. It doesn't mean it's a better product just better in the sense it meets the companies needs/consumer demands...


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Caad 10*



johnnymossville said:


> I'll take mine in Silver and Orange.


Holy crap Batman!!!!!:crazy: :yikes: If this is real and not a mock up sign me up for 1 in 60cm size thanks. 

Can anyone with inside knowledge advise if these are going to be available, when and how much. 

Interesting seat stay, a huge departure from the traditional hourglass that has been around for years. Please oh cycling God let it live!!!

cheers

Ralph


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

CAAD9's are avaliable this year with BB30............................. in the team program. Go talk to your local dealer.

Starnut


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

STARNUT said:


> CAAD9's are avaliable this year with BB30............................. in the team program. Go talk to your local dealer.
> 
> Starnut


What fork do they come with?

btw, not to be a hater, but I think that CAAD10 mockup above is heinous - looks like a cross between a GT and a Colnago CLX. Alu ISP? My lower back says no thank you, unless the seat clamp has an elastomer set up a la Look (and comes with a 30 durometer elastomer.)


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> CAAD9's are avaliable this year with BB30............................. in the team program. Go talk to your local dealer.
> 
> Starnut


How many bikes does the dealer need to order to get a "team frame?"


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

The dealer would need to order 10 (or is it 12?) total for each model you want as a 'team frame.' The 'team frame' is just a normal frame with custom paint.
So, find 11 other guys who want one, agree on a paint job, and place your order yesterday. Custom paint takes a bit longer for obvious reasons.

As a bonus, the team pricing is pretty sick for CAAD 9's.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

peterpen said:


> The dealer would need to order 10 (or is it 12?) total for each model you want as a 'team frame.' The 'team frame' is just a normal frame with custom paint.
> So, find 11 other guys who want one, agree on a paint job, and place your order yesterday. Custom paint takes a bit longer for obvious reasons.
> 
> As a bonus, the team pricing is pretty sick for CAAD 9's.


What are the custom paint options/limitations?


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

I personally don't care for the CAAD10 CAD mock-up. My ideal bike from C'dale (aside from the sweet '09 CAAD9 I have coming next week) would be all aluminum (of course) with System Six tube dimensions. But instead of welded, hydroform the front end as one piece. Add their signature back end, tapered fork, and BB30 with the hollogram, not that BS FSA carbon deal, an '09 Rival group, and Fulcrum wheels. Call it CAADX instead of using the number 10. STARNUT, please pass this request along to C'dale and let them know aluminum is not dead, they just have to revamp it.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

tommyrod74, how did you order your frame? i called cannondale (dealer) and they said they weren't available til Sept!! and i really want a new bike!!!!!!!


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Ordered a complete Tiagra bike, and I'll swap out the components. Bare frames are not available yet, unfortunately.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

peterpen said:


> What fork do they come with?
> 
> btw, not to be a hater, but I think that CAAD10 mockup above is heinous - looks like a cross between a GT and a Colnago CLX. Alu ISP? My lower back says no thank you, unless the seat clamp has an elastomer set up a la Look (and comes with a 30 durometer elastomer.)


I think it's a cool effort. I'd attach the seatstays to the back of the seattube like the current CAAD9, but I'd keep the curved stays. Love the front end.

Johnny, couldya mock up another like that, with a few less logos? Keep up the good work!


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

The way I look at it, Cannondale should continue building at least one Great Aluminum framed bike using whatever great ideas they can come up with. I know it's all about Carbon these days, but Cannondale still says Aluminum to me. 

My little mock-up there was just an idea I whipped up playing with ideas. Thanks for the positive and negative comments though. As a long time designer, I found that if you can't take criticism, you'll never last as a designer or ever be successful. Everyone has opinions from the CEO down to the Janitor when you work in this field. That said, what I like in my study is the bare aluminum and painted surface combo idea best, as it shows off what Cannondale is all about. I just find Cannondale's current paint options way too conservative, even in liquigas form, compared to what's out there.

I may work a bit more on the whole cannondale frame idea though, since I find the challenge fun.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Feedback on bike thanks*



Nimitz said:


> what color is it white//red?
> 
> I just picked up an 08 caad9
> 
> ...


Chad nice looking bike, what size is it....58 or 60cm? What did you have before this one to compare it too, also how does it handle? I have an 06 CAAD 8 :thumbsup: and was looking at one of these at the moment. Any feedback would be great.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

peterpen said:


> The dealer would need to order 10 (or is it 12?) total for each model you want as a 'team frame.' The 'team frame' is just a normal frame with custom paint.
> So, find 11 other guys who want one, agree on a paint job, and place your order yesterday. Custom paint takes a bit longer for obvious reasons.
> 
> As a bonus, the team pricing is pretty sick for CAAD 9's.


Team Road Bike Review group buy of CAAD 9 frames w/ BB30? Seems like people are interested. Clearcoat, like the CAAD 8, would be cool.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

are said:


> Team Road Bike Review group buy of CAAD 9 frames w/ BB30? Seems like people are interested. Clearcoat, like the CAAD 8, would be cool.


I'm in but I like the white frame better


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I've already tried to find away around it and it has to be an "in store pick up" only; no internet sales.



If your willing to pay sales tax on it.................... one could then "prove" that you where in town on business and bought while you were here or there or where ever.


My rep was really specific about the "no internet or shipping" deal.

Starnut


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> I've already tried to find away around it and it has to be an "in store pick up" only; no internet sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad. I assume if someone collected money and then ordered in-store it would work, but that's a big hassle.


----------



## BigGiant (Aug 8, 2008)

The LBS showed me the new catalog, which definitely had no CAAD9 with 105. The CAAD9 6 had Tiagra components. They told me the dealer said that a CAAD9 5 may come out later in the model year, as early as October or as late as February. They quoted me a price of $1299, so the price hasn't gone up a penny since last year's model at this shop, so the whole sales pitch of "everything's going up 25% or more" has turned out to be false on the Cannondale line. I haven't noticed any increase at all across the board.

Anyway, there are some CAAD9 6 and CAAD9 7 in the 2009 model year already on the floor locally. One was a nice metallic blue color, and some others were white with red lettering, which looked nice. I didn't see anything in the catalogs for carbon fork CAAD9.

The Six 5 bike had aluminum frame with carbon seat stays and carbon fork. The bike that really grabbed my attention was the "Six Carbon 6", which is a full carbon frame, Mavic rims, 105 components, available in red or silver, at the LBS quoted me $1599. That bike looks like a really decent deal.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnnymossville:

I love the look of the bike from the front triangle and forward. The head tube is robust and the downtube looks right down psychotic. However, how dare you take away the sexiest part of the CAAD line ever since the CAAD4, the hour glass seat stays. It's a bit ironic. With all the new and diverse shapes that carbon bikes are made into, there is still an elegance and a sexiness that is difficult to match in the CAAD line. Who knows, Cannondale may pay you royalties if they implement part of your design!!

CHL


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

BigGiant said:


> The LBS showed me the new catalog, which definitely had no CAAD9 with 105. The CAAD9 6 had Tiagra components. They told me the dealer said that a CAAD9 5 may come out later in the model year, as early as October or as late as February. They quoted me a price of $1299, so the price hasn't gone up a penny since last year's model at this shop, so the whole sales pitch of "everything's going up 25% or more" has turned out to be false on the Cannondale line. I haven't noticed any increase at all across the board.
> 
> Anyway, there are some CAAD9 6 and CAAD9 7 in the 2009 model year already on the floor locally. One was a nice metallic blue color, and some others were white with red lettering, which looked nice. I didn't see anything in the catalogs for carbon fork CAAD9.
> 
> The Six 5 bike had aluminum frame with carbon seat stays and carbon fork. The bike that really grabbed my attention was the "Six Carbon 6", which is a full carbon frame, Mavic rims, 105 components, available in red or silver, at the LBS quoted me $1599. That bike looks like a really decent deal.


Please read the thread next time before you post so don't sound like an idiot.


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

You can get a 2009 CAAD9 w/ Ultegra or 105, just move to the UK!


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

that guy again said:


> You can get a 2009 CAAD9 w/ Ultegra or 105, just move to the UK!


We've established that already.


----------



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

CHL said:


> Johnnymossville:
> 
> I love the look of the bike from the front triangle and forward. The head tube is robust and the downtube looks right down psychotic. However, how dare you take away the sexiest part of the CAAD line ever since the CAAD4, the hour glass seat stays. It's a bit ironic. With all the new and diverse shapes that carbon bikes are made into, there is still an elegance and a sexiness that is difficult to match in the CAAD line. Who knows, Cannondale may pay you royalties if they implement part of your design!!
> 
> CHL


Hey, CHL, I agree, those curved seatstays on the CAAD9 are dead sexy. I've noticed Specialized and Pinarello are doing very similar things. I wonder who did it first?


----------



## apsutcliffe (Aug 20, 2008)

2009 Cannondale CAAD9 appearing in stores. Here are specs of the CAAD9 6 with grey and white frames. Looks like $999 for the CAAD9 6. SORA front, Tiagra rear, Tektro brakes, R500 wheels.

Anyone seen a 105 version and the price for the CAAD9 5? Would like to estimate the gap from Tiagra to 105.

http://kozy.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=9251


----------

